# GUADALAJARA: The most Mexican city of Mexico



## ChicagoFan

People, people...stop with all the stereotypes and ignorance you want facts then here it is straight from the United Nations. The UN classifies its members under High Human Development, Medium Human Development, and Low Human Development. In that case it also states that a third world country falls under Low Human Development, a first world country under High Human Develpment and the nations between third and first would be Medium Human Devlopment. 
Here is a map of the low, medium, and high developing nations. Gray is unavailable, red is low, yellow is medium and green is high. 


Also used to determine the type of nation is life expentacy, knowledge, and descent living.

0.950 and higher
0.900-0.949
0.850-0.899
0.800-0.849
0.750-0.799
0.700-0.749 
0.650-0.699
0.600-0.649
0.550-0.599
0.500-0.549
0.450-0.499
0.400-0.449 
0.350-0.399
0.300-0.349
lower than 0.300
N/A Sorry for no colors indicating which one is which, but green is high and dark red is low. The point is that the UN classifes its member, Mexico under High Human Development, it is green color, and a 0.814 (Which is High) 

My source can be found from a report of last year by the United Nations Develpment Programme Right Here 
Now can we have more photos of Mexico please. And yes that is Mexico you are seeing. :runaway:


----------



## ROYU

You are right Chicago Fan Mexico is very underrated in this forum. Almost every people think Mexico is like Hollywood movies show it.


----------



## nothingman

Much of Mexico is completely developed and middle class. I was there 3 years ago and I loved it.....great country.


----------



## ROYU

This pic is to show the development of Guadalajara in recent years.


----------



## Guest

Guadalajara looks great!


----------



## Very Controversial

Excellent.


----------



## TEBC

grat city


----------



## -Corey-

beautiful city


----------



## Tacuba

I was in GDL a couple of years ago and I wasn't impressed with their development. I personally do not like to use "third world" as a term for developement but it's pretty much the same around Mx. The city lacks density and most buildings are low rise. Nice, clean, well planned areas are very few and limited to small clusters of well-to-do-families. The vast majority of the city is just another urban jungle. I rather think of GDL as a nice colonial town with nicely preserved old buildings and narrow cobble-stone streets. That's what I think of GDL !!!


----------



## ROYU

Well, your opinion is very respectful, but in this last year the city's tallest have change a couple of times and more and more highrises are announce for the city. The best ones are twin towers of 155 mts, one tower of 170 mts, the Guggenheim Museun
180 meters, an office tower of 60 floors and 336 meter Torrena Entertainment Tower.
So I think is changing little by little.
Some renders.


















The Guggenheim.









Torrena


----------



## choyak

Wow the second rendering from the top is really cool with the twin towers. Looks like residential??


----------



## ROYU

Right they are residential.


----------



## Max the Swede

Have to go there, go Mexico!

/Mats


----------



## gabrielbabb

hey do you know which other cities are beautiful and with clean streets Merida Cancuin and the southern part of mexico i love part of acapulco and mexico city


----------



## high_flyer

I've been to Guadalajara and I really liked it, espically the historic old town, like the cathedral, and palace where the declaration of independence from Spain was signed. It has that wonderful murial on the ceiling of the stairwell about the revolution.


----------



## KRONOS 1

beautiful pic's!!!
did you take them??
that's my hometown, but i live in the u.s...
thanks! for the memories


----------



## fjl307

Very clean city, much cleaner than Mexico City.


----------



## Alejandro_MEX

*Some pics. The city is full of trees.*


----------



## radoner

Amazing pics, the streets are very clean and full of trees!


----------



## Johnny_Bravo

i love its streets and avenues


----------



## Johnny_Bravo

-----> ----> move it a little so you can see the complete photo




Alejandro_MEX said:


> *Some pics. The city is full of trees.*


----------



## TEBC

loved


----------



## Johnny_Bravo

More pictures of Guadalajara


----------



## Johnny_Bravo

Some small streets in the historic downtown


----------



## Johnny_Bravo




----------



## Johnny_Bravo




----------



## Mexico_Gdl

Well, its really funny seeing what you think of México, specially Guadalajara is so beautiful, it has a lot of malls and great things to do.
The most beautiful girls are from here, so if you wan´t to have some real fun and find some nice chiks come to Guadalajara.
Sorry for the English its just that I don´t know a lot of English. You can visit the thread of Guadalajara if you want to see some great photos of the historic downtown.


----------



## edubejar

Mexico_Gdl said:


> Well, its really funny seeing what you think of México, specially Guadalajara is so beautiful, it has a lot of malls and great things to do.
> The most beautiful girls are from here, so if you wan´t to have some real fun and find some nice chiks come to Guadalajara.
> Sorry for the English its just that I don´t know a lot of English. You can visit the thread of Guadalajara if you want to see some great photos of the historic downtown.


Mexicans and their obcession with malls! Honestly, Mexico has so much better things to offer tourists than malls...malls that we can find in the U.S. of American and European brands that we can find here or that Europeans can find in Europe, and probably for less, since American clothes are not imported in the U.S. and European clothes aren't imported in Europe.

And are you selling your Guadalajara girls? It almost sounds like that. Is their a redlight district with some displayed inside windows?

BTW, your English is very good, so don't worry about that.


----------



## Johnny_Bravo

well, definately there was a mistake in the title of this thread...

Of course Guadalajara has great historic arquitecture, and this city it´s the home of Tequila and Mariachi, but the photos in this thread are mostly from the modern or new parts of the city...it´s not showing historic arquitecture... 

that´s why the title it´s confusing.


----------



## koolkid

^^This forum isnt about architecture. Its about infastructure. Nice shots, though, the infastructure looks great.

Mexico Gdl, your english suck...
:jk:


----------



## Betrayer

Guadalajara is my favorite city, because of its downtown and modern zones (Puerta de Hierro)


----------



## DramaQueen

That's the part Hollywood movies don't want to show you. 

I have to go and ride my horse! Bye! :horse:


----------



## Mexico_Gdl

koolkid said:


> ^^This forum isnt about architecture. Its about infastructure. Nice shots, though, the infastructure looks great.
> 
> Mexico Gdl, your english suck...
> :jk:


JAJAJAJAJA GRACIAS POR TU APOYO KOOLKID, SEGURAMENTE TU INGLES ES PERFECTO.
EN CUANTO A LO OTRO JAMAS MI INTENCIÓN FUE VENDER A LAS MEXICANAS.


----------



## Johnny_Bravo.

-----> ----> move it a little so you can see the complete photo



































































[/QUOTE]


More pictures of Guadalajara























Some small streets in the historic downtown




























































Alejandro_MEX said:


> *Some pics. The city is full of trees.*


----------



## dido13

Es hermosa la ciudad, felicidades por las fotografías


----------



## ROYU

This photos are very nice they show the great infraestructure in Guadalajara.


----------



## Alejandro_MEX

*Oh my Godness, what a coincidence!!!!!. Somebody took me a picture driving my Lamborghini. jajajaja*


----------



## _Valderrama_

great pictures !!


----------



## enrique-gdl




----------



## radoner

Nice pic. Guadalajara is developing really fast!


----------



## _Valderrama_

well here are more pictures of the streets and avenues I found, hope you like them


----> ---> move the screen a little


----------



## Betrayer

wow padrisimo


----------



## _Valderrama_




----------



## Capoeira




----------



## Capoeira




----------



## radoner

Nice pics the street look very neat and tidy


----------



## svs

I had the privilege of visitin Guadalajara during the solar eclipse. I went there because Hawaii was sold out and Guad seemed a cheap alternative. I was very impressed by what a beautiful and charming city it is. The photos on this thread really don't do it justice. The most beautiful parts are the central core and the craftman village of Tlaquepaque. (I hope I came close to spelling that right.) Guad also has the most extensive Mexican market I have ever seen, much bigger than the ones in Mexico city. Guad is definitely worth a visit. 

By the way, we had a great view of the eclipse, the folks who went to Hawaii had cloud cover and most of them missed it. And they certainly didn't have the folklorico musicians playing while the sun disappeared behind the moon.


----------



## ROYU

I'm glad you like our city of Guadalajara and speciallly Tlaquepaque.


----------



## Minato ku

Peugeot 206 is popular in Mexico ?
Renault Megane
and Renault Clio symbol too ?

I see a lot of them in those pics

Mexico the only country in North America with french cars


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

^^Mexico gets European cars, back when i lived in texas i saw quite a few Citroens and Renaults with mexico plates.


----------



## Capoeira

svs said:


> I had the privilege of visitin Guadalajara during the solar eclipse. I went there because Hawaii was sold out and Guad seemed a cheap alternative. I was very impressed by what a beautiful and charming city it is. The photos on this thread really don't do it justice. The most beautiful parts are the central core and the craftman village of Tlaquepaque. (I hope I came close to spelling that right.) Guad also has the most extensive Mexican market I have ever seen, much bigger than the ones in Mexico city. Guad is definitely worth a visit.
> 
> By the way, we had a great view of the eclipse, the folks who went to Hawaii had cloud cover and most of them missed it. And they certainly didn't have the folklorico musicians playing while the sun disappeared behind the moon.



:cheers: thanks for your comments, yeah in Tlaquepaque there are many interesting things, like blown glass.


----------



## Capoeira

minato ku said:


> Peugeot 206 is popular in Mexico ?
> Renault Megane
> and Renault Clio symbol too ?
> 
> I see a lot of them in those pics
> 
> Mexico the only country in North America with french cars



yes, they´re quite popular.


----------



## Luis regio+tapatio

minato ku said:


> Peugeot 206 is popular in Mexico ?
> Renault Megane
> and Renault Clio symbol too ?
> 
> I see a lot of them in those pics
> 
> Mexico the only country in North America with french cars



I like the Peugeto 306


----------



## ROYU

Capoeira said:


> :cheers: thanks for your comments, yeah in Tlaquepaque there are many interesting things, like blown glass.


Actually in Mexico Citroen is not avalaible. Renault and Peugeot are very popular.


----------



## Capoeira

ROYU said:


> Actually in Mexico Citroen is not avalaible. Renault and Peugeot are very popular.



There are no citroens ??? mmm i didn´t knew that


----------



## Vincent_SLK

:applause: kay:


----------



## Vincent_SLK

i´ll put some photos in the next page


----------



## Vincent_SLK

ok it´s almost finish


----------



## Vincent_SLK

ok next !!!


----------



## Vincent_SLK

and yes... there are many Renaults in Mexico


----------



## el_che_

ok more streets and avenues of Guadalajara


----------



## .bmr.




----------



## .bmr.




----------



## .bmr.




----------



## .bmr.




----------



## 7t

thelongranger101 said:


> ive always looked at mexico as a 3rd world country, but after seeing these photos it looks so clean,green, and beautiful


Mexico's big cities are very developed... sure there're places that look like 3rd world but you also have the upscale part of Mexico.


----------



## FM 2258

thelongranger101 said:


> ive always looked at mexico as a 3rd world country, but after seeing these photos it looks so clean,green, and beautiful


Same here. The only two cities I've been to in Mexico are Matamoros and Nuevo Laredo. I felt very unsafe while visiting those cities. I'd like to see the better part of Mexico for myself sometime.


----------



## .bmr.




----------



## .bmr.




----------



## DJZG

well... what to say... very nice pictures of centre... but i can't help me... i'm curious... does guadalajara have ghettos? where are the poor people live, could someone photograph that point of city... i'm not convinced that there ain't any...


----------



## .bmr.

DJZG said:


> well... what to say... very nice pictures of centre... but i can't help me... i'm curious... does guadalajara have ghettos? where are the poor people live, could someone photograph that point of city... i'm not convinced that there ain't any...



well of course there are "ghettos" or poor zones at the "outskirts" (I don´t know if that word is correct) like in any other city ... 

We never said there weren´t any

Cheers!


----------



## .bmr.




----------



## .bmr.




----------



## .bmr.




----------



## .bmr.




----------



## .bmr.




----------



## .bmr.




----------



## .bmr.




----------



## .bmr.




----------



## .bmr.




----------

